# Are Lead weights legal in Utah



## kapperdan (Jul 29, 2014)

I am new to fly fishing Utah.
Some weights are non lead and others are lead shot. Is there a law about using lead?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No restriction on lead in fishing, a few restrictions/suggestions in the hunting realm.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I haven't seen many lead weight restrictions. The only place I've ever seen it is inside of Yellowstone National Park. Kinda sucks using tin split shot, but I've used a few bags of it over the years on the Firehole, Madison and Gibbon. Pretty sure there aren't any restrictions in Utah


----------

